# Multi-Entry-China Visa with no HK id card



## tafoo (May 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if I can apply for a Multi-Entry-China Visa at the Chinese consulate in Wanchai myself or need an agency. I had several Multi-Entry-China Visas before that I got from an agency for a Dutch passport. The website of the Chinese consulate says you need a HK id, but I'm not sure. Any comments are highly appreciated.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

My friends used to get their visas through Japan Travel in TST east. Some were Brits and some were Dutch or Belgian. None of them had HK id.


----------



## soojenn (Jan 14, 2013)

There is no need for the HKID. China Travel Services branches in HK can help you with the multiple entry visas or you can get a travel agent to help.


----------



## Dawei (Jul 22, 2013)

I recently went to HK to get a visa for CHina as a trip came up unexpectedly and my CHina visa had expired. IT is SUPER easy, but you need a picture of you on a 2" x 2" blue background. At Arrival Hall A at HK Int'l Airport, to the left (almost far left, facing out from the baggage claim exit) is a kiosk called "CTS", which stands for China Travel Service, the quasi-giv't agency that gives China visas from inside of HK. I paid them about US$350 (remember this from doing my expense report), handed them the 2"x2" picture I brought from the USA, my passport, and my China visa application form. No need for those pesky invitation letters like we need in the US for getting a Visa. The next day there was a 30-minute time window when I could pick up the visa, the only slightly hasslesome part, as I was jet-lagged and had to get the visa between 6:30 and 7pm. I was afraid I'd fall asleep in the hotel so I went out and had lunch with some previous co-workers then walked around a bit in the heat to stay awake. My hotel was at the southern tip of Tsim Sha Tsui, so they sent my visa to their satellite office there just 2 blocks north of salisbury, the road that goes E-W at the southern tip of TST.

While none of this response was about a MULTI entry visa, I hope this was helpful nonetheless. Those of us that need multi-entry visas sooner or later are gonna get in a jam and need a single entry visa just like yesterday for something unplanned and then, then, ... this is the easiest way to do it. Drop the passport off at the airport on the way in, 7 days a week, including Sunday evenings the kiosk is open, then pick up the visa the following evening.


----------



## franjelley (Jul 22, 2013)

agents seem to be Chinese govt's preferred option more and more. I used to be able to deal direct with consulate in sydney for multi entry. now it's all changed. everyone has to go thru a delegated agent downtown or find one. has been just as easy to get what i want tho. just costs a bit more than before


----------



## kreisler1730 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Not Sure but try this*



tafoo said:


> I'm not sure if I can apply for a Multi-Entry-China Visa at the Chinese consulate in Wanchai myself or need an agency. I had several Multi-Entry-China Visas before that I got from an agency for a Dutch passport. The website of the Chinese consulate says you need a HK id, but I'm not sure. Any comments are highly appreciated.


Hi there,

Not sure but try this link:China visa 

Apparently they can do things that other agencies cannot, give it a try, you've got nothing to lose!

Regards


----------

